# Wisconsin Honey Producers Waupaca, WI



## AmericasBeekeeper

Anyone else going to the Wisconsin Honey Producers meeting in Waupaca, WI? I am not sure I have enough warm clothes coming from Florida.


----------



## RogerCrum

It isn't even cold yet. Just a little brisk at night. When it is cold seeing your breath freeze is just a welcome sign that you are still alive.


----------



## pegorsch

On the way into Waupaca, just stop at Fleet Farm, pick up a Green Bay Packer Sweatshirt and Cheesehead hat. You will fit right in and stay warm at the same time.  Have a safe trip!


----------



## wildforager

Roger said it, Its not even that cold yet. I just fired up my woodstove today! Toughen up, grow a beard and come on up to say hello.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper

You are right barely sweater weather.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper

WHPA put on a good meeting. The WI Honey Queen gave several presentations. The National Honey Board was represented too. I think everyone got something out of the meeting including me. They had a great auction to support the Honey Queen program. There were a lot of great people there.


----------



## wildforager

Wow, cool! Sounds like a good time. Hope you brought some citrus from Florida.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper

Citrus is no good until the first frost so I am not passing bad fruit. Would you give me cranberries before they are ripe?


----------



## wildforager

haha, good point!


----------



## pegorsch

Thanks for your great presentations AmericasBeekeeper! It was great to get together with so many good beekeepers and learn a bit.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper

Thank you. I would do that again.


----------



## danno

pegorsch said:


> On the way into Waupaca, just stop at Fleet Farm, pick up a Green Bay Packer Sweatshirt and Cheesehead hat. You will fit right in and stay warm at the same time.  Have a safe trip!


Dam I miss Fleet Farm!!! Lived for 25 years in Wisconsin. I used to do all my Xmas shopping there.


----------

